# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > General >  Old Emmerdale full episodes?

## OldSchool297

There used to be a lot of full episodes on Dailymotion and Youtube but it seems that Itv has removed them all, it's a pity when all haven't seen the old ones and the soap doesn't go in reprise by years. And the most episodes was on Torrent sites as well, but now without seeders. So i wonder if you know any site that has the Emmerdale 2014 September-December episodes? Or others.

----------


## danielroxheaps

https://www.facebook.com/emd1994topr...=page_internal This facebook page has all 2014 ones I'm pretty sure. Well I have them saved so I can send them to you if they don't work.

----------

OldSchool297 (16-08-2017)

----------


## OldSchool297

Thank you very very much. Do you know the quality rating to the 2014 episodes? Any way to download them on Facebook?

----------


## danielroxheaps

I use saveitoffline.com to download files from Facebook and video sites like YouTube and Dailymotion.

----------


## OldSchool297

I can't find the right url to the videos on FB. Do you have any 2014 episode on your computer? How big is the size of the file, files?

----------


## SomersetSunShin

most of the 2015 / 2016 / 2017 full emmerdale episodes are still on youtube just search for specific dates

or for the robron episodes type in ''Aaron & Robert 2015'' or  ''Aaron & Robert 2016'' or Aaron & Robert 2017'' emmerdale episodes and they should appear

----------


## OldSchool297

I checked the 2014 January episode and it was only around 50mb in HD which is way too low.

----------

